# Perry's chemical engineering hand book



## El Hassan (24 مايو 2006)

Essalem aleikom wa rahmatou ALLAH wa baraketouh
I have attached to this messsage some chapeters from Perry's chemical engineering handbookand I will try to send all chapeters. 
Okwani la tansouna men saleh douaikom..comlete 
Ahoukem fi ELLEH 
EL Hassan


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (25 مايو 2006)

إلكيم نسخة كاملة

رابط الكتال كامل
حمل وابسط ياعم
http://rapidshare.de/files/2775694/www.AvaxHome.ru_Chemical_Engineers_Handbook_7nd_ed.rar.html

كلمة فك تشفير الملف
Password: w*w.AvaxHome.ru


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (25 مايو 2006)

نسخة أخرى من نفس الكتاب

ftp://e-book:e-book*66.222.203.94:47624/~Reference~/Perry's Chemical Engineers' Handbook 7th%2 0Edition (ISO).zip
or
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4MAXBLHH

ونسخة لأخري
You have requested the file www.AvaxHome.ru_Chemical_Engineers_Handbook_7nd_ed.rar (35816514 Bytes). This file has been downloaded 1128 times already.
IMPORTANT: Download-accelerators are only supported with a PREMIUM-Account!


Download: www.AvaxHome.ru_Chemical_Engineers_Handbook_7nd_ed.rar

Stream-Details: DATE=12-10-2005 TIME=12:06 IP=62.1.***.** SERVER=dl4 (Please report stream-details if you have slow downloads.)


ونسخة ثالثة

http://rapidshare.de/files/2775694/www.AvaxHome.ru_Chemical_Engineers_Handbook_7nd_ed.rar.htm
ورابعة

muyace's mirror:

http://rapidshare.de/files/11163174/Perry_s_Chemical_Engineering_Handbook7th_Edition.part01.rar

http://rapidshare.de/files/11163191/Perry_s_Chemical_Engineering_Handbook7th_Edition.part02.rar

http://rapidshare.de/files/11163199/Perry_s_Chemical_Engineering_Handbook7th_Edition.part03.rar

http://rapidshare.de/files/11163221/Perry_s_Chemical_Engineering_Handbook7th_Edition.part04.rar

http://rapidshare.de/files/11163229/Perry_s_Chemical_Engineering_Handbook7th_Edition.part05.rar

http://rapidshare.de/files/11163253/Perry_s_Chemical_Engineering_Handbook7th_Edition.part06.rar

http://rapidshare.de/files/11163054/Perry_s_Chemical_Engineering_Handbook7th_Edition.part07.rar


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (25 مايو 2006)

*Perry's Chemical Engineers' Handbook*

Book Properties
ISBN: 0071344128
Title: Perry's Chemical Engineers' Handbook
Author: Robert H. Perry Donald W. Green
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional
Publication Date: 1998-10-31
Number Of Pages:
Average Amazon Rating: 4.5

Download Details

Chemical Engineer's Handbook [231MB]:

http://rapidshare.de/files/20373580...gineers_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_1999_.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/20348741...gineers_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_1999_.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/20350257...ngineers_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_1999_.part3.ra​


----------



## venturi (27 مايو 2006)

مشكووورين جدا كتاب مهم ورائع


----------



## م ب (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا حابه احصل على نسخه بس ما بعرف كيف اعمل download ممكن حدا يشرحلي كيف بالتفصيل ؟؟؟؟
و شكرا


----------



## نانا السباعي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية فعلا أنقذتني


----------



## هشام ب (18 مارس 2008)

besmellah w'asslat 3ala rasoul ellah .allah yjazikom 5ir 3ala hadha el kitab wallahi kitab mouhem jeddan w rae3


----------



## engwyk (23 مارس 2008)

الروابط الخاصة بالطبعة الثامنة من البيري موجودة على موقع gigapedia.org


----------



## كريستل (23 مارس 2008)

النسخة الثامنة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t81312.html


----------



## وضاحة (26 مارس 2008)

اللهم اجعلهم ممن يورثون الجنات ......ويبشرون بروح وريحان .....ورب غير غضبان
اللهم امين اللهم امين


----------

